# Derby WIN!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Big news from Minnesota Iron Range: "Fly" wins the Derby!
Seventeen month old Elm Woods Wounded Bird is owned by Kip Kemp and was handled to the win by Chris Ledford. The Iron Range trial was Fly's second Derby. 
Notably, Fly is Kip's first Golden; however, Kip has owned and trained more than two dozen Labs to their FC and/or AFC titles. 
We need to keep an eye on Fly, he's likely to be a real player in the hands of a real good dog trainer/owner. 
Fly has big paws to fill...he is the son of FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake and FC AFC Firemarks Elusive One.
In addition to Fly's win, his littermate Rebel (Thistlerocks Max Q Elusive Confederate, owned by Tom and Lynn Lane) earned a JAM while handled by Tim Springer. 
Congratulations to the boys, their owners and their handlers.
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go goldens!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yipee for Fly. 
Go Goldens!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice! Love to see the Goldens win.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Great to hear this. Congrats to Fly, Kip Kemp, and Chris Ledford.


----------

